
Caddy (web server) - maxt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caddy_(web_server)
======
tscs37
I've used Caddy for my Nextcloud instance. After some initial problems (how to
translate nginx config to Caddy) it's been probably the single best webserver
I've had the pleasure to use.

Automatic TLS from LetsEncrypt is basically the major seller of it, although
some of the other modules are very interesting as well.

I can only recommend this project.

